# Duhon and Morris are better than Steve Blake



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

Anybody else agree?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Have to see Blake in this offense before I make a call on it. Morris and Duhon have been playing well for us though. Morris especially on D. He gave Collison a hard time tonight.


----------



## Cajon (Nov 1, 2012)

I'm not sure yet but the one thing I am is that Morris' D >>> Nash, Blake and Duhon's combined.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I think the difference is so minor that I would rather have Blake. He's less prone to TO's (Morris) and more likely to have the occasional hot shooting night.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> I think the difference is so minor that I would rather have Blake. He's less prone to TO's (Morris) and more likely to have the occasional hot shooting night.


I tend to agree with the whole point here. Blake can have those nights where he's on fire from 3 and busts a game open Morris is starting to show some acumen with his 3 pt shot and his defense is a big upgrade over all the pg's but he still makes the forced dumb play too often. 

But Morris is improving.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

so could Morris be the back-up of the future if allowed to continue developing?


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Duhon is still....ehh

Morris makes some dumb mistakes but I'd say that his defense almost makes him more valuable then Nash at this point


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Who would of guessed that out of the 4 Morris would be leading them in PPG?

And no I don't mean anything by that question, just that it was a weird fact.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I hope Nash does for Morris what he did for Dragic.


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

Morris brings energy and a little defense which is nice to see. He can also get to the rim at times. I think he has more potential than Duhon, or Blake, but Im not sure he is there yet. If he can knock down outside shots consistently, he will be valuable. He is still not a creator though, but neither are Duhon or Blake so I guess that is a moot point.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

he was actually a decent creator at Michigan - what I like best about him compared to the others is he is only 22


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

elcap15 said:


> Morris brings energy and a little defense which is nice to see. He can also get to the rim at times. I think he has more potential than Duhon, or Blake, but Im not sure he is there yet. If he can knock down outside shots consistently, he will be valuable. He is still not a creator though, but neither are Duhon or Blake so I guess that is a moot point.


Not counting Nash I think Blake has the best bball IQ of any PG we've had since Brian Shaw. He knows his limits, positions himself well defensively and doesn't turn it over unless he is outright stripped. He makes the best of his very limited talent and now that it looks like we have some game changers coming around off the bench we could use him more than Morris, despite the fact that Morris can be potentially better.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Jamel Irief said:


> Not counting Nash I think Blake has the best bball IQ of any PG we've had since Brian Shaw. He knows his limits, positions himself well defensively and doesn't turn it over unless he is outright stripped. He makes the best of his very limited talent and now that it looks like we have some game changers coming around off the bench we could use him more than Morris, despite the fact that Morris can be potentially better.


He is a spot up shooter who can't shoot anymore. He doesn't turn it over because he doesn't do anything with it and he is incredibly weak (anyone remember Andre Miller abusing his frail body in the playoffs?) and slow. Plus he looks like he is addicted to Meth.

My disdain for Bagel runs deep. I can't wait for him to leave.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He is a spot up shooter who can't shoot anymore. He doesn't turn it over because he doesn't do anything with it and he is incredibly weak (anyone remember Andre Miller abusing his frail body in the playoffs?) and slow. Plus he looks like he is addicted to Meth.
> 
> My disdain for Bagel runs deep. I can't wait for him to leave.


Everything you said was true, but his shooting started to come around. If he just brings it up and passes to his more talented teammates and keeps teams honest from sagging off I'll be content.


----------



## e-monk (Sep 10, 2010)

yep blake was shooting better from behind the arc this season than he has as at any time previous as a Laker - I think there's someone competent in there and I'd really like to see him working in D'Antoni's system before writing him off entirely


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> He is a spot up shooter who can't shoot anymore. He doesn't turn it over because he doesn't do anything with it and he is incredibly weak (anyone remember Andre Miller abusing his frail body in the playoffs?) and slow. Plus he looks like he is addicted to Meth.
> 
> My disdain for Bagel runs deep. I can't wait for him to leave.


I really dislike Blake as a platyer as well.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @SteveBlake5: My MRI today confirmed I still have an abdominal strain & will be out at least two more weeks. Look forward to returning as soon as I can.


Welp...


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Apparently fisher is signing in Dallas. He's the worst 17 year guard in league history. Lindsey hunter was better. 


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

> @Lakers: Steve Blake will undergo laproscopic surgery to repair a torn abdominal muscle. It is expected that Blake will miss a min of 6 to 8 weeks.


WELP....


----------



## Bogg (May 4, 2009)

Good thing he's the fourth-best point guard on the roster.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Time to amnesty his ass next summer.


----------



## TheGlove_20 (Dec 12, 2011)

I feel like Nash can make Darius Morris play upto his athletic Andre Miller potential


----------

